# RTA advice Blitzen or creed?



## Random264 (10/10/18)

Hey guys, just looking for some tips, going to get a new rta soon and I'm looking for some tips, do I go for the Blitzen or the creed, has anyone had experience with either of those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sven (12/10/18)

Have the CREED RTA for two weeks now and can`t complain! Cleaned the coils to day and taste like a new one.
Nice big tank and I use the "No hole" chimney inside for better flavor.
What I noticed, you have to make sure that you tighten the tank properly other wise it leaks at the bottom.
Coiling it can be tricky at first as the space inside is not much, but once you get the hang of it you will love it.
But other than that it`s a grate buy and I`m enjoying it!!

Only my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random264 (12/10/18)

Thanks @Sven for the tip man, I'm also leaning towards the creed, just needed some assurance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (12/10/18)

Random264 said:


> Hey guys, just looking for some tips, going to get a new rta soon and I'm looking for some tips, do I go for the Blitzen or the creed, has anyone had experience with either of those?


No right or wrong answer both give top notch flavour and smooth airflow, it depends if you don't mind a challenge. The Blitzen if you don't want any hassles, but if you don't mind the cramped room on the deck and temperamental wicking (once you get it right no more worries you have the knack) then the Creed as it's close but in my opinion it just edges it for flavour and that extra ml capacity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/10/18)

Can't speak to the Creed as I don't own one, but I do have a Blitzen. And @Timwis is spot on, the Blitzen is a no hassle tank. It's very forgiving in terms of wicking and the flavour is excellent. I use mine with the 2ml tank because I feel the shorter the tank, the better the flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (12/10/18)

Humbolt said:


> Can't speak to the Creed as I don't own one, but I do have a Blitzen. And @Timwis is spot on, the Blitzen is a no hassle tank. It's very forgiving in terms of wicking and the flavour is excellent. I use mine with the 2ml tank because I feel the shorter the tank, the better the flavour.


Logic says you will be correct about the flavour when it's shorter which then could just give it the edge over the Creed, i'm just too lazy to keep refilling it to find out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sven (12/10/18)

Timwis said:


> Logic says you will be correct about the flavour when it's shorter which then could just give it the edge over the Creed, i'm just too lazy to keep refilling it to find out.



And for that same reason I have the Dead rabbit RDA and love it, but don’t like “puff puff fill”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/10/18)

Timwis said:


> Logic says you will be correct about the flavour when it's shorter which then could just give it the edge over the Creed, i'm just too lazy to keep refilling it to find out.


yip, the refilling can be a pain with the 2ml tank. But I've broken way too many bubble tanks already to take a chance with it when I'm out and about. Apparently you get a straight 4ml tank too.


Sven said:


> And for that same reason I have the Dead rabbit RDA and love it, but don’t like “puff puff fill”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


time for a squonker then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (12/10/18)

Humbolt said:


> yip, the refilling can be a pain with the 2ml tank. But I've broken way too many bubble tanks already to take a chance with it when I'm out and about. Apparently you get a straight 4ml tank too.
> time for a squonker then?


Squonker a gift from heaven for lazy people, i even use a couple of rdta's with a BF pin on a squonker, a tank of liquid and a bottle in reserve 10ml between refills. Happy days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Greg Haddow (13/10/18)

I have the Creed, and it's now one of my 'go to' tanks. I haven't tried the 'Blitzen'...
Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/10/18)

Greg Haddow said:


> I have the Creed, and it's now one of my 'go to' tanks. I haven't tried the 'Blitzen'...
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum @Greg Haddow 

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random264 (14/10/18)

Thanks for the tips guys, I think the creed is a good choice, the Blitzen with the bubble tank does look like E.T so that's one of the down falls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/10/18)

I had the same delema and couldn’t make up my mind, so I got the Dead Rabbit RTA instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (14/10/18)

Not to derail or anything but can someone share some tips or wicking methods for the creed. I just can't get it right....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random264 (14/10/18)

CaliGuy said:


> I had the same delema and couldn’t make up my mind, so I got the Dead Rabbit RTA instead


And, what's your thoughts on the dead rabbit? I'm mainly looking for good flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/10/18)

@Random264 I added my thoughts for the Dead Rabbit on the *New Product Watch* forum under the *Dead Rabbit RTA* thread. 

Flavour is a 8/10 a bit to much for me coming from single coil RDA’s and Tanks. But then again I have 22mm RDA’s that have fantastic flavour too, they just provide a different completely satisfying and flavorful vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

